# Good Morning All



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

I've just about finished with my Atlantic & Pacific steamers.
New brushes and springs. Lubrication, wheel cleaning, etc.
They are running like tops.

My question; in the past I've used white lithium grease in the gear cases (worm drives). Checking in the garage, I'm out. Can I use petroleum jelly for a bit. Maybe a couple hours of run time b4 switching back?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I will admit to having used Vaseline in the distant past. I would not do it now. It is a pain to disassemble the engine and get that stuff out with a solvent so the gears can be properly lubricated.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

It would be better than nothing but certainly not a long term deal. I used the jelly on some HO engines and it melts and runs off the gears. Just not sturdy enough of grease.
Well,Its not grease. I use white lithium also.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

In the past p.j. was all I used. Looking through the s gauge threads I've found a lot of tips. I will use the lithium from now on.
I need to get a small tub of the stuff; spray cans are too messy.
I just want to run my engines b4 vacation next week. The p.j. is just short termed. Thanx all.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

You can get a tube of white lithium grease at any auto parts store, menards, and
probably at Walmart. Enjoy your vacation. I would not like the spray either.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

mopac said:


> You can get a tube of white lithium grease at any auto parts store, menards, and
> probably at Walmart. Enjoy your vacation. I would not like the spray either.



Yep, a tube of it. The spray works good on cars (bigger parts). The spray is just too much for the little gear chest.

Another question to you smart guys; ever seen that CRC (plastic safe) in anything but a spray can? I'd like to use a small brush for application. Tired of cleaning my glasses. Thanx. I'm going shopping later 2day.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have used the spray on car door hinges but not much else. I remove the grease pan on bottom of chassis and use a toothpick to apply grease to the gear. Enough grease on the gear will get grease to the worm gear on the armature. This works for a quick lube.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

I've used white lithium all over; boat trailers, motorcycles, etc. That's why I'm out. Thanx again.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

For what it's worth, Gilbert recommended Vaseline for it's gears.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Vaseline would work fine if you used it before every running session.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

mopac said:


> Vaseline would work fine if you used it before every running session.


I got a tube of w. lithium yesterday. Only the best for my trains!

On another note, I just found out about a local Train Club/show near here (St. Cloud, MN) mid April. I'll be going. Not many shows here in Minnesnowta.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I know lionel is recommending lithium grease for their locomotives so I would think it is good for American Flyers. Lithium grease probably didn't exist back when our flyers were built. Lithium is actually a synthetic grease. I do not have long term experience with lithium and I do not know if it dries out and hardens.

Good luck at the train show. I have already missed 2 train shows this year. I always remember the week after . Not much AF stuff
at shows here in St Louis. But all it takes is some. LOL.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I know flyernut and others use red lithium. It is suppose to be a little more tacky. 
Sticks to the gears. You want the grease to stick. I am thinking the red is for higher temp.
applications like wheel bearings. The white is fine.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I have a small tube of White Lithium but I didn't like it because it was too liquid. After reading that GRJ used the Red, I ordered some via EBay. The problem is now that I didn't pay attention to the size. And then received a large tube that would fit in a standard sized grease gun. I suppose that I will never run out!:laugh:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Sounds like you have a life time supply Broke. My tube of lithium is large but not large enough to fill a grease gun. I consider mine a lifetime supply. Each engine does not take that much. Now, if I don't lose my tube or forget where I put it. I need an AF work bench and just keep my tube and spare parts there.

Broke, are you working on your northern? You need to get that puppy running. You will like it.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

On the upside it should be easier to keep track of a big tube rather than the small ones I get and then cannot find later.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

Never heard of that red lithium, I'll have to keep my eyes open.

Yesterday when I bought a tube of W. Lithium I also bought 2 more tubes of blue Locktite, cause I can't find my others...
I know they are around...


----------



## Mikeh49 (Sep 20, 2015)

The Lionel boys on another forum really like this stuff:

https://lucasoil.com/products/grease/red-n-tacky-grease

So do truckers, apparently.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

And some Harley guys too. Never tried it on any of my bikes.

On another note (Harley related). In early Jan. 2019 a trolling 'pornstar' by the name of SophieM xx, popped up on this site. In the new members introduction area. Literally days after being outed there. The boys over there are still talking about her

https://www.hdforums.com/forum/off-topic/1271859-greatest-locked-threads-3.html

post # 120 and on...

Her links to the members there were really not N.S.W.


----------

